# HD castings



## kadora (Jan 27, 2013)

Hello everybody
Just a question:
Is possible to buy Harley Davidson model motor castings somewhere ?
It is my dream to build a miniature replica of HD twin.
Thank you 
Kadora


----------



## Jasonb (Jan 27, 2013)

No casting sets available but you could just cut from solid like this one was, I think its 1/5th scale

http://www.craftsmanshipmuseum.com/images/Colonna21.jpg


----------



## knz37 (Jan 27, 2013)

kadora said:


> Hello everybody
> Just a question:
> Is possible to buy Harley Davidson model motor castings somewhere ?
> It is my dream to build a miniature replica of HD twin.
> ...


 
Hi, Somewhere there is a model engine magazine (can't remember the name) that had a small series on building an engine called the "hoglet". Harley style engine. Maybe you can google it,  Ken


----------



## ozzie46 (Jan 27, 2013)

That Mag is "Model Engine Builder" and is all digital now. Just do a search for Model Engine Builder magazine.
You can order back issues if they have any left. I know you can get copies of plans and articles because I got them for the Hoglet.

  Ron


----------

